
Fear MicrosoftNBC in the era of copyright tyranny - rms
http://www.kevinbondelli.com/article/50/nbc-believes-they-own-political-discourse-they-are-shameful-and-wrong
======
rms
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSNBC>

